# How to check company status online using....



## Nirvana (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey everyone,

does anyone know of an online resource where I can check a company's status, but using only the license number? (not the company code number). 

I tried all I can find at mol.gov.ae but doesn't have this option as far as I can tell.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nirvana (Jun 11, 2011)

Any clues?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Nirvana said:


> Any clues?


Perhaps I'm being a little daft here, but what do you mean by 'status'?


----------



## Nirvana (Jun 11, 2011)

BedouGirl said:


> Perhaps I'm being a little daft here, but what do you mean by 'status'?


Status = as in "dead" or "alive"..... "exists" / "doesn't exist".... "active" or "temporary suspended".... etc.


----------



## asayani (Aug 8, 2016)

Hey Everyone,

Does any one has the information that how can i get the company information like company's registered address, company's existence etc by using company code.


----------

